# Springfield MO



## rickyd (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## kccomet (Feb 25, 2021)

james Allen is quite the character and long well known and respected in the bike hobby. his bike museum is worth the trip


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2021)

Who is going to this one??


----------



## rickyd (Apr 21, 2021)

I'll be there


----------



## STL TED (Apr 22, 2021)

Can't wait!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 22, 2021)

Maybe..


----------



## Dweber (Apr 25, 2021)

Would not miss it! 

Ready to unload a lot of spare parts!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 25, 2021)

Dweber said:


> Would not miss it!
> 
> Ready to unload a lot of spare parts!



What are you selling Dave?


----------



## jjcatqfi (Apr 27, 2021)

Ill be there in a buying mood! Anyone bringing a High Wheel?


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Apr 28, 2021)

This was the first bicycle-specific swap meet I ever went to, back in 2019. I'd love to go to this swap meet again, but I'm still hesitant to get back into swap meets and other crowded events due to covid. Granted, I'll have had my 2nd shot by then, but I'm still not sure it's such a good idea for me to venture outside of Oklahoma just yet. Maybe next year.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 3, 2021)

Well, I just got my 2nd vaccine shot today, and as it turns out, it should only take 2 weeks to become fully effective, so maybe I'll show up to the swap meet after all! I've got a bit of bike stuff I could sell, though if I can trade for the things I want, that'd be even better.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 9, 2021)

Hey, just saw that there's a 40% chance of rain in Springfield on Sunday the 16th. How many of you would go if rain is a guarantee during the swap meet? Does anyone know if there is an alternative date for the swap meet if it does rain? I can call tomorrow if no one knows for sure.


----------



## rollfaster (May 9, 2021)

Pretty sure it’s rain or shine. @rickyd


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

Personally I don’t let things like weather stand in the way of a good swap. If that were the case there would be no MLC! I’ve been up there on some cold and wet days but none were miserable. V/r Shawn


----------



## rickyd (May 10, 2021)

I own a raincoat just for such occasions


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 10, 2021)

Ok, just confirmed. It's rain or shine, and it sounds like there's still going to be a good crowd. Guess I'll need to come prepared for rain, then.


----------



## Dweber (May 10, 2021)

Think positive! Rain or shine I will be there!


----------



## alexander55 (May 14, 2021)

I will be there.


----------



## rickyd (May 14, 2021)

I’ll be there with this old beater and a few more in a black 3/4 ford if you’re a member here introduce yourself Rick


----------



## oldfart36 (May 15, 2021)

Yep, my son and I will be there! We need to march on the Pizza joint across the street and get them to open on this Sunday!! Best pizza around!!!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 15, 2021)

Here’s a few pics from the Museum. I will share a few more tomorrow. Really nice people here in the mid west .


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2021)

James Allen’s museum is always cool to visit, great stuff to see!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 16, 2021)

I'm at the swap meet, and I've already sold and traded a few things. If anyone wants to see me, look for my bike _Dumpster Diamond, _or look for a guy with a brown drivers cap and a dark blue ratrodbikes t shirt.


----------



## ratrodz (May 16, 2021)

Any pics from the swap??


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 16, 2021)

I would definitely recommend visit the Museum. The Swap meet was a huge disappointment. I would Not recommend going to that . Meet some nice people though


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 16, 2021)

ratrodz said:


> Any pics from the swap??



I shot a few pics, but not as much as I probably should have. I just got back home, and I'm ready to call it a day. I'll share pics sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 16, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> I would definitely recommend visit the Museum. The Swap meet was a huge disappointment. I would Not recommend going to that . Meet some nice people though



I wouldn't say the swap meet was _that_ disappointing. Then again, I did manage to sell/trade most of the stuff I brought, and I got a few new toys to play with as well, so your milage may vary. Still, it was fun getting to talk to folks and see what all was for sale.


----------



## Dweber (May 17, 2021)

Made some great finds at the swap meet. Hopalong Cassidy Saddle Bag, Streamlined Wagon and a early track bike with pencil stays made right here in St. Louis. Bike eventually found its way to James Allen who had a spot picked out in the museum to display it. Will be back next year for sure!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 17, 2021)

Was there really even a swap??  Not a single picture posted by anyone?


----------



## bicycle larry (May 17, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Was there really even a swap??  Not a single picture posted by anyone?



yes we need pictures 


New Mexico Brant said:


> Was there really even a swap??  Not a single picture posted by anyone?


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 17, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Was there really even a swap??  Not a single picture posted by anyone?



I tried at first, then it mostly went down hill for me and I was there before 6 and lost patience by 9am . So I left. Lots of NFS items or just stuff. The good few good items that were sold seems to me were sold within a brother hood . Not much worth taking more pics other than the museum and I wasn’t part of the brotherhood. Not very many vendors really nice place to have a swap tho , kinda sucked after driving 7 hours and trying to sleep at a best western the night before then driving in the rain most of the way back into Texas.


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Was there really even a swap??  Not a single picture posted by anyone?



I’ll see if I can get Marty@1018Kustoms or @oldfart36 to post some. Ici could’ve make it, I would have posted a bunch!


----------



## rickyd (May 17, 2021)

Yes there was a swap the duke and duchess of York stopped by on their way home from the Preakness


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 17, 2021)

bicycle larry said:


> yes we need pictures



Hold tight, I finally got a moment to copy the pics from my camera to my hard drives. I then got to scale them down so I can upload them here, but I'll be posting a decent amount of pics tonight!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 17, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Was there really even a swap??  Not a single picture posted by anyone?



Hold tight, I finally got a moment to copy the pics from my camera to my hard drives. I then got to scale them down so I can upload them here, but I'll be posting a decent amount of pics tonight!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 17, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Hold tight, I finally got a moment to copy the pics from my camera to my hard drives. I then got to scale them down so I can upload them here, but I'll be posting a decent amount of pics tonight!



thanks , thats good of you to do that


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 17, 2021)

bicycle larry said:


> thanks , thats good of you to do that



No problem. Might take a while though. I took a lot of duplicate/bracketed photos, so I might want to skim down the hundreds of photos I'm currently copying before I take everything into Photoshop and post them here.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 17, 2021)

Okay, I don't have a ton of photos of the swap meet, but I have enough to prove that there was a swap meet on Sunday. For some reason, probably because I was just in a rush to get set up, I didn't take photos of my own stuff I had for sale/trade. I did get photos of what I bought/traded for, though.


















One guy, who's name escapes me at the moment, had a 1950 Montgomery Ward/Hawthorne just like my RRBBO15 bike, _Dumpster Diamond_, except his was a stock survivor! I just had to get some photos comparing the two.



























Another guy had this custom-built swing bike. I never rode one of these before, but I always wanted to try one out after I learned about them. Thankfully, I got to take it for a spin, and I quickly understood why he wanted me to practice just going straight first. It's a challenge just to go in a straight line, but once I got the hang of it, turning and twisting was a little easier to figure out. This thing is squirrely, sketchy, and downright fun! I need to get me one of these!







These are all the photos of the swap meet that I've got. I shot photos earlier today of all the stuff I bought/traded for, which I'm either going to try to edit now, or early tomorrow morning so I can post them here as well.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 17, 2021)

I managed to bring back less than I brought up with me, even after I bought/traded for other stuff. That's fine by me, as I got rid of a bunch of bikes and parts I didn't need, and I got a few things that I wanted. Here's what I brought home:



I traded a bunch of stuff early on for this bike carrier, as I'd been thinking about getting one for a while to use on my car. Now I just need to get the trailer hitch!



Got this matching set of wheels for a bike I'm doing a mild restoration on.



More parts for custom bikes: a rear rack, handlebars and some grips.



I was pretty excited to get this Columbia springer fork.






It needs a little work though, as the wheel mounts aren't exactly straight...




And to go with the fork, I got this "Goodyear Double Eagle" Columbia frame. The kickstand's bent and stuck, so if anyone knows how to remove that part, I'd appreciate some help. Also, is the seat clamp supposed to be welded to the seat tube, or did someone just do that to this one?



Love the head badge on this one. Just wish it didn't have some red paint on the edges.












Okay, I didn't get these last 2 bikes at the swap meet, but I did trade for them on the way home after the swap meet. Got them from one of the local vendors whom I've known since I got into this hobby 3 years ago. First up, another Columbia straight bar, with what looks like either the original paint, or a really old repaint.



There are a few blobs of metal on this frame. There are two under the bottom bracket, and there's one on the chainstay. I'm not sure if they're signs of an old repair, or if they're manufacturer errors. I don't see anything like this on my other frame, but I don't know...






This is arguably my favorite item I traded for on Sunday. I saw this bike pop up on Marketplace about a month or so ago, and while I'm more into boys' bikes than girls' bikes, this one just caught my eye. I loved the shape of the frame, the patina, and the overall art deco vibes I was getting from it. I'm not really sure what exactly I'm going to do with it just yet, but I think I'm just going to try and get it riding again with as much of the original parts and patina as I can.












The head badge says it's a NONPAREIL bike from the NONPAREIL BICYCLE WORKS in St. Louis, Missouri. I've never heard of this brand before, and the frame, though similar to some Elgins I've seen, looks different. I'll post it and the two Columbia frames and parts in an I.D./Value thread later.



Speaking of the Columbia frames, I couldn't help but mockup parts on one of those frames. I was originally planning on stripping the paint and either painting or powder coating it black, but when I stuck a Columbia chain guard from my stash of parts on it, I began to have second thoughts. Maybe I'll do the already repainted frame in black, and just build this one with all old, rusty parts. I don't know, but these bikes are on the back-burner until I finish some other projects first.



I can't help but think my springer fork is either bent, or just not assembled properly. Is the spring supposed to be at a different angle than the main part of the fork, or is there some adjustment I need to make? Again, any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 18, 2021)

Only took a few, while we were sitting there! It warms my heart to see some of the people I care about feeling that they are NUMBER 1 !


----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2021)

You can see how well liked you are Chris... everyone is showing you that you are #1!!!


----------

